# Dead Duck.................



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Bloke took his duck to the vet,the vet looked at it,it's dead he said,well i would like a second opinion on that the bloke said.

The vet opened the door and shouted,in came a Labrador,it looked at the duck and nodded,yes it's dead.

I'm sorry said the bloke i still want another opinion,the vet opened the door and shouted in came a cat,it looked at the duck and nodded,yes it's dead.

O.k. said the bloke,it's dead, how much do i owe you £150 said the vet,blimy that's a bit steep,how do you make it that much.

Well said the the vet £50 for me.£50 for the lab report and £50 for the cat scan.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The owner said ''Write it on a postit and stick on his bill''


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi, you just quack me up


Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A duck walks into a pub and orders a pint of lager and a ham sandwich.
The landlord looks at him and says, "But you're a duck".
"I see your eyes are working", replies the duck.
"And you talk!" exclaims the landlord.
"I see your ears are working", says the duck, "Now can I have my beer and sandwich please?". "I'm working on the building site across the road and need to be back at work in 10 minutes".
The duck drinks his beer, eats his sandwich and leaves. This continues for 2 weeks. Then one day the circus comes to town. The ringleader of the circus comes into the pub and the landlord says to him,
"You're with the circus aren't you? I know this duck that would be just brilliant in your circus, he talks, he drinks beer and everything!".
"Sounds marvellous", says the ringleader, "get him to give me a call".
So the next day when the duck comes into the pub the landlord says, "Hey Mr. Duck, I reckon I can line you up with a top job, paying really good money!".
"Yeah?", says the duck, "Sounds great, where is it?".
"At the circus", says the landlord.
"The circus?", the duck enquires.
"That's right", replies the landlord.
"The circus? That place with the big tent isn't it? With all the animals? and the big canvas roof with the hole in the middle?"
"That's right!", says the landlord.
The duck looks confused, "What the **** would they want with a plasterer?"


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Spykal wrote:


> Hymmi, you just quack me up


I'd say she's quackers myself :lol: :lol:

MHS.....Rob


----------

